# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Singapore  - Thông tin dành cho du khách đi du lịch

## yeuhanoi

*I. KHÍ HẬU VÀ …*
S’pore có khí hậu khá giống Sài Gòn, hai mùa mưa nắng
- Tháng 6,7 : nóng nhất trong năm
- Tháng 11,12 : gió mùa
- Nhiệt đọ dao động: 24-34 độC, nhiệt độ trong các building và ngoài trời thường khá chênh lệch nhau (trong building thường để nhiệt độ thấp nên gia đình nào có em bé đi theo nên cầm theo áo thu đông phòng lạnh)
- Nên mang theo xe đẩy nếu có em bé dưới 5 tuổi (sang Sing đi bộ khá nhiều)
- Mang theo chiếc ô nhỏ phòng trừ khi trời đổ cơn mưa
- Mang theo 1 ít đồ ăn nhanh, mì tôm phòng trừ khi đói mà foodcourt chưa mở cửa.
- Nước uống: Nguồn nước sạch, an toàn ,có thể uống trực tiếp từ các vòi nước nên không cần thiết mang nước từ nhà qua (đã có nhiều trường hợp mang từ vn qua, vừa nặng mà không cần thiết)
- Đi bộ nhiều nên mang dép thấp đế, giầy thể thao
Sử dụng điện thoại
Các mạng di động tại Sing đều có băng tần GSM nên mang điện thoại từ việt nam qua vẫn có thể sử dụng bình thường.
Khi tới Sing du khách nên chọn mua loại simcard M1 (là loại có cước cuộc gọi thấp nhất trong 3 mạng di động Singtel, Starhub, M1).
Điểm bán: Hệ thống các cửa hàng Seven Eleven (7/11)
Khi mua nhớ mang theo Passport.
Giá simcard: 15 SGD (trong đó account có 18 SGD)
Cách thức gọi được in trong tờ hướng dẫn kèm theo simcard:
Gọi về vn: 021 + 84 + số điện thoại (lưu ý: bỏ số 0 ở đầu số điện thoại)
Vd: goi về số di động: 0912345678
Ta thực hiện: 02184912345678
Cước cuộc gọi:
- Giờ trong ngày : 16 cents/min (tương đương 2000 vnd/min)
- Giờ tối (từ 7pm): 8 cents/min (tương đương 1000 vnd/min)
Nhắn tin về vn: +84912345678
Trong 1 chuyến du lịch mua 1 chiếc Simcard là có thể thường xuyên liên lạc về gia đinh, bạn bè.
Note: Không nên mua sim ở sân bay (các money exchange), ở sân bay thường bán Singtel Simcard (cước cuộc gọi đắt hơn và giá bán Sim cũng ko hề rẻ, lần đầu em qua Sing mua 1 cái sim Singtel ở Money exchange với giá 50 SGD gọi về vn thì cứ 1 SGD/min, tiếc của……)
internet
Khi ra ngoài mà muốn truy cập internet thì du khách có thể sử dụng mạng truy cập miễn phí : Wireless@SG
Cần đăng ký để co thể truy cập được internet, cách đăng ký rất đơn giản:
Tới điểm có phát sóng Wireless@SG, mở laptop ra, truy cập internet, lúc đó sẽ hiện lên 1 bảng thông báo đăng ký sử dụng, làm các bước theo yêu cầu là ok.
Lưu ý: trong các yêu cầu đăng ký có mục address, Postal code thì du khách có thể lấy thông tin từ nơi ở của mình.


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch singapore tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## ad1

Thông tin rất bổ ích... cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ

----------

